# Circa 1920 Schwinn Built Henderson.



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2016)

Unfortunately, this is not my bike, but I just thought it was an interesting find.
I have always been intrigued by this frame configuration from the catalog pictures, but until now, I have never actually seen a real example of this bike.

What a great survivor!
The owner says it has the square Henderson badge.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 9, 2016)

Cabe member "ace" had one for sale not long ago. He may still have it. Same bikeish


----------

